# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  αυγά ορτυκιού

## Cristina

Είναι κατάλληλα για την διατροφή των σπίνων τα αυγά ορτυκιού;

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εμείς τα έχουμε στην διατροφή μας και ξέρω ότι είναι το ίδιο υγιεινά με της κότας,φαντάζωμε ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις οπουδήποτε .

----------


## Cristina

Και έγω σκεφτικά πως αφού για μας είναι και πιο υγιεινά ( χαμηλότερη χοληστερόλη από τα αυγά της κότας)και μια που ξεκινάω νηστεία και μου μείναν αβγουλάκια που δεν τα ακουμπάει κανένας στο σπίτι εκτός από μένα, να τα βράσω καλά και να τα δώσω στα πουλάκια μου. 
Σ' ευχαριστώ Μανώλη για την απάντηση! Καλή Σαρακοστή!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Επίσης Κριστίνα .

----------


## stauros_oi

Νομιζω ειναι τα μοναδικα αυγα που δεν κουβαλαν σαλμονελα

----------

